# underwater caterpillar identification please!!



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

Please help identify this critter which has stowed in on some of my live plants (egeria densa and balansae). It seems to be quite happy in my TFW aquarium but i cannot find any information on it whatsoever, and being as its obviously not native and a potential flyer towards the end of its life cycle i would like to determine what it is. It is hairy,bright green, and cacoons itself within the leaves from the aquarium(not a cadiss larvae) apprx 2 and half inches. I have only found 1 picture of something similar as i have a pants camera and dont want to disturb it just yet but it looks identical, thankyou and heres the link for the pic http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/...y/untitled.jpg


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

We discussed this before. If you want to keep your plants, get rid of it.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/caterpillars-62937/


----------



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

*?*

Is that your idea of an answer? have you got titles for the previous threads? seeing as i only signed to tropicalfishkeeping yesterday i would of missed your discussions on underwater caterpillers wouldnt i, and just saying take it out the tank really isnt answering my question is it, so if anybody who wants to actually spend 20 seconds reading my question properly and throw a decent answer my way would be much appreciated thankyou:evil:


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I dunno, maybe try and present a photo on caterpillar forum.
Considering many of the plant's we receive are grown emmersed rather than submerged, could be larvae,larval of a whole plethora of insects or caterpillars.
How will that do ya?:lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, that's my idea of answering questions. Sheesh! I was not being rude and you construed it that way. Fine with me. *shrugs*

Read the other thread I linked. I clearly said if you want to get rid of it, go for it. They can take a nasty work on your plants unless you don't mind.


----------



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

sorry lupin didnt see your link, your first answer was a tad blunt though :-?


----------



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

1077 said:


> I dunno, maybe try and present a photo on caterpillar forum.
> Considering many of the plant's we receive are grown emmersed rather than submerged, could be larvae,larval of a whole plethora of insects or caterpillars.
> How will that do ya?:lol:


excellent thank you


----------



## Liam Devaney (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi i had about 50 of these a few weeks ago and the only way to take care of them is to take them out when you see them using your net.


----------



## djgoodbody (Mar 9, 2011)

nice lliam thankyou


----------

